

10 scariest hacks from Black Hat and Defcon - xd
http://www.cso.com.au/slideshow/397747/10_scariest_hacks_from_black_hat_defcon_/?image=1

======
molecule
skip the slideshow, readable link:

<http://www.readability.com/articles/ldiywdsz>

